# 4th Annual True Eminence Car Show 09-06-09



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

MORE DETAILS COMING SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## 61biscayne (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

IS THERE GOING TO BE HOP!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 8 2009, 09:45 AM~14411507
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE HOP!!
> *


Yes!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Rollerz Only Corpus Christi, will be in the house.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Players Paradise will be in house !!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll BE THERE


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..


sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong*


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jul 8 2009, 10:22 AM~14410934
> *TTT
> *


i wonder whos gunna be judgeing THIS show..??
:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jul 31 2009, 10:05 AM~14637540
> *i wonder whos gunna be judgeing THIS show..??
> :nicoderm:
> *


deez nutz


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2009, 01:58 PM~14638606
> *my nuttz in ur mouth
> *


:uh: 
nasty ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

what is the last date for pre-registration?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 31 2009, 10:35 PM~14644236
> *what is the last date for pre-registration?
> *


Pm me your email & I will email you the form. Last day to pre reg is Aug 23rd.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

omg not carolyn and rasheed again :uh:




not that i dont listen to rashed but its the same songs at EVERY show


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 1 2009, 11:28 AM~14645959
> *Pm me your email & I will email you the form. Last day to pre reg is Aug 23rd.
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Aug 1 2009, 09:44 AM~14646053
> *omg not carolyn and rasheed again :uh:
> not that i dont listen to rashed but its the same songs at EVERY show
> *


nasty ass crack whore.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2009, 02:14 PM~14660444
> *nasty ass crack whore.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

back yard show :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

BUMP.....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT for the show in my hometown


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT.. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Can someone let Sik know, there's no ads or spam in our topics! LOL =)


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

right around the corner after the Temple show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 10 2009, 02:29 PM~14726465
> *Can someone let Sik know, there's no ads or spam in our topics! LOL =)
> *


atleast its not about some pool tournament :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

is this an all outside show?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 12 2009, 04:52 PM~14749800
> *is this an all outside show?
> *


 :dunno: I hope not.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 12 2009, 04:52 PM~14749800
> *is this an all outside show?
> *


There is both inside & outside spots


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 12 2009, 07:15 PM~14750646
> *There is both inside & outside spots
> *


 :thumbsup: thank you :biggrin: will see u there


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 12 2009, 08:15 PM~14750646
> *There is both inside & outside spots
> *


The inside fits maybe 30-40 cars, so the first to pre-register will get the indoor spots first.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

just did my pre-reg. let me know when you get it please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 13 2009, 11:25 AM~14757878
> *just did my pre-reg. let me know when you get it please. :thumbsup:
> *


Got it! Thanks for the support! See ya at the show! :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 13 2009, 11:37 AM~14757985
> *Got it! Thanks for the support! See ya at the show! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

that was fast ...

hey is anyone from True Eminence hittin up the Temple wego show on the 23rd? i could pre reg at the show or if you can, just email me a reg form and i can send ya a money order


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 13 2009, 04:35 PM~14761403
> *that was fast ...
> 
> hey is anyone from True Eminence hittin up the Temple wego show on the 23rd? i could pre reg at the show or if you can, just email me a reg form and i can send ya a money order
> *


 Pay Pal buddy


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 13 2009, 06:35 PM~14761403
> *that was fast ...
> 
> hey is anyone from True Eminence hittin up the Temple wego show on the 23rd? i could pre reg at the show or if you can, just email me a reg form and i can send ya a money order
> *


I'll send a form just give me you e-mail address or you can just pay pal and fill out the form day of. Whatever is easiest for you..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

can you still pre reg. for this show and is there spaces for 20 x 20 displays with power inside? if you can pre reg. still where do you go to do it?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 14 2009, 04:58 PM~14772560
> *can you still pre reg. for this show and is there spaces for 20 x 20 displays with power inside? if you can pre reg. still where do you go to do it?
> *


Pm them, and they can email you a form, you can even use pay pal. :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 14 2009, 07:02 PM~14772600
> *Pm them, and they can email you a form, you can even use pay pal. :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 15 2009, 08:51 AM~14776869
> *thanks
> *


No problem bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking forward to this show.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

NEXT GENERATION OF TRUE EMINENCE! ALREADY CHUNKIN THE DUECE AND SHE'S NOT EVEN ONE DAY OLD! CONGRATS TO BILLY & MELISSA ON THE BIRTH OF BABY PEYTON BORN 8-18-09!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

We will be having a hot dog eating contest and a jalepeno eating contest as well....Enter at your own risk :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

hope I can actually be present at the show, and not just have my ride there showing. :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 21 2009, 05:30 AM~14836501
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 21 2009, 08:11 PM~14843778
> *hope I can actually be present at the show, and not just have my ride there showing. :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 22 2009, 10:00 AM~14847453
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's good homie.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone coming from out of town and planning to stay the night before PM me or Medusa, We have information on 3 hotels that are super close to the venue.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Temple show is now over with.. congradulations to all the winners today. Next Stop is now the True Eminence show  ill see everyone there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 23 2009, 07:21 PM~14857891
> *Temple show is now over with.. congradulations to all the winners today.  Next Stop is now the True Eminence show   ill see everyone there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 24 2009, 10:57 AM~14863314
> *:thumbsup:
> *


u going? if so let me know and we can all cruise down there together


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 10:20 AM~14863542
> *u going? if so let me know and we can all cruise down there together
> *


orale will do......


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Next show on the list, can't wait.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 24 2009, 05:35 PM~14867338
> *Next show on the list, can't wait.
> *


yezzirrr only 2 weeks away .. iam beginning to like this thing i guess its true it is an addiction. iam gettin to meet alot of great people just by being part of the wego tour :thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: That's what lowriding is all about...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 24 2009, 10:40 PM~14870902
> *:biggrin:  That's what lowriding is all about...
> *


i might have to get in that hot dog eating contest ...  dunno bout the jalapenos .. iam mexican but shitttt lol ill be sure and bring a bottle of tums :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 11:13 PM~14871919
> *i might have to get in that hot dog eating contest ...    dunno bout the jalapenos .. iam mexican but shitttt lol ill be sure and bring a bottle of tums  :biggrin:
> *


I wanna see some girls enter it, not me though lol


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 24 2009, 11:13 PM~14871919
> *i might have to get in that hot dog eating contest ...    dunno bout the jalapenos .. iam mexican but shitttt lol ill be sure and bring a bottle of tums  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 25 2009, 11:15 AM~14874621
> *:uh:
> *


i bet u wont enter it


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is the inside going to be free or are yall going to charge like that other location on 610?


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this place is located east of i45 right? just been tryin to figure out the directions on how to get there. hopefully i can follow somebody or something


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 26 2009, 01:37 AM~14883638
> *is the inside going to be free or are yall going to charge like that other location on 610?
> *


Last year it was 5 bucks for spectators at the 610 Arena(inside and out) Outside just didn't have as tight security so some people probably slipped in. Will be the same this year. Wristbands give you access to all.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2009, 10:20 AM~14885348
> *this place is located east of i45 right? just been tryin to figure out the directions on how to get there. hopefully i can follow somebody or something
> *


Yes exit Airtex if you are coming from the north and make a left under the Freeway. You won't miss it. :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2009, 10:20 AM~14885348
> *this place is located east of i45 right? just been tryin to figure out the directions on how to get there. hopefully i can follow somebody or something
> *


when are you going? you can follow me i will meet with you when you come in to town.let me know.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 26 2009, 10:06 AM~14885714
> *when are you going? you can follow me i will meet with you when you come in to town.let me know.
> *


but i think you take a different route then i do.. dont you just jump on 290 in Manor? for me i have to go through Caldwell and Brenham then get on 290 maybe we can meet up in Brenham 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Cameron&1s...llo+marketplace


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

thats cool i will meet up with you along the way


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 27 2009, 03:41 PM~14900366
> *thats cool i will meet up with you along the way
> *


let me drop you my cell# but on a private message.. i dont want mrchavez to stalk me :0


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2009, 04:06 PM~14901271
> *let me drop you my cell# but on a private message.. i dont want mrchavez to stalk me  :0
> *


estupid... you make me laugh idiot. jk


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14909269
> *estupid...  you  make  me  laugh  idiot. jk
> *


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no cash prizes here??????


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Bump!* :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 08:27 AM~14925273
> *no cash prizes here??????
> *


No cash prizes. Sorry.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Almost here... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

is there a trophy for hop?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

of course!...well, at least a plaque....there should also be some minor cash awards for the hop....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sounds like indoor space is almost filled up....looks like its going to be a good show!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscarb (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 04:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

we ready


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

See you Sunday


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 2 2009, 12:09 PM~14960054
> *See you Sunday
> *


 x2 :h5:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 1 2009, 08:10 PM~14952017
> *Sounds like indoor space is almost filled up....looks like its going to be a good show!
> *



what if i didnt pre reg. but i get there really early can i still get inside


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 2 2009, 04:16 PM~14961840
> *what if i didnt pre reg. but i get there really early can i still get inside
> *


nope cuz iam gettin there before you :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2009, 04:29 PM~14962548
> *nope cuz iam gettin there before you  :biggrin:
> *


That's not nice Miggy. Tell Brian your sorry. Bwahahahaha Maybe both of yall can be inside.:thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry for the last minute update but we WILL be able to move cars in that are pre-registered on Saturday inside. From 11-5pm.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Sep 3 2009, 12:09 PM~14970789
> *Sorry for the last minute update but we WILL be able to move cars in that are pre-registered on Saturday inside. From 11-5pm.
> *


 :angry: So much for just going on sunday.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 3 2009, 02:27 PM~14970947
> *:angry: So much for just going on sunday.
> *



are you coming for sure?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Sep 3 2009, 09:54 AM~14968892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iam sowwie Brian :h5: 


lol see both of yall on Sunday... i almost wasnt gonna be able to make it to this show but ill be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 3 2009, 03:21 PM~14972770
> *are you coming for sure?
> *


Yes sir I will be there.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 3 2009, 02:27 PM~14970947
> *:angry: So much for just going on sunday.
> *


Your spot is reserved so you can still come on Sunday if you want... :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

SO WHO IS GOING TO HOP? WHATS THE PAY OUT ON THE HOP?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Sep 3 2009, 08:30 PM~14975802
> *Your spot is reserved so you can still come on Sunday if you want... :biggrin:
> *


I just want to make sure I get a spot inside so I can get electricity. :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whos buying breakfast Sunday morning?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2009, 04:39 PM~14983701
> *whos buying breakfast Sunday morning?
> *


I got half on A taco. :dunno: that's about all I can do.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 4 2009, 06:30 PM~14984087
> *I got half on A taco. :dunno: that's about all I can do.
> *


4realz.. i feel ya. times is hard right now. i was going through my bills on monday and was like :0 i didnt realize iam so backed up. i almost wasnt gonna make it to this show. but everyones tellin me not to quit so ill be there.. some way some how :thumbsup: besides i got december thru march to catch up on shit lol then we'll be back at it again


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2009, 06:43 PM~14984548
> *4realz.. i feel ya. times is hard right now. i was going through my bills on monday and was like  :0 i didnt realize iam so backed up.  i almost wasnt gonna make it to this show. but everyones tellin me not to quit so ill be there.. some way some how    :thumbsup:  besides i got december thru march to catch up on shit lol then we'll be back at it again
> *


I know exactly what you mean homie, see you at the show. Hope you have a safe trip. Take care & god bless


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

i am leaving austin right now 7:45


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

around what time will the hop be and where?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2009, 11:44 AM~14988468
> *around what time will the hop be and where?
> *



Why do you need to know, are you going to be





















in the pit? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 5 2009, 12:09 PM~14988611
> *Why do you need to know, are you going to be
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2009, 03:59 PM~14990194
> *:thumbsup:
> *


pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn im gonna miss ms crack whore rodrigez sing :uh:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

the place the show is at is nice .it should be a pretty good show.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2009, 05:28 PM~14990719
> *damn im gonna miss  ms crack whore rodrigez sing :uh:
> *


lol her nipples was hard at the temple show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 5 2009, 06:24 PM~14991088
> *the place the show is at is nice .it should be a pretty good show.
> *


did u get inside? how full was it? i wont be leaving here till bout 6 in da morning


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2009, 06:16 PM~14991439
> *lol her nipples was hard at the temple show
> *


cant even stand to look at that dumb whore


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2009, 06:17 PM~14991448
> *did u get inside? how full was it? i wont be leaving here till bout 6 in da morning
> *


There is still room, but it's first come first serve. Better get here early, so you don't get rained on.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2009, 06:28 PM~14990719
> *damn im gonna miss  ms crack whore rodrigez sing :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 5 2009, 08:27 PM~14991910
> *There is still room, but it's first come first serve. Better get here early, so you don't get rained on.
> *


iam on my way now its clear outside here now but it was ugly yesterday. hope it dont rain today .. see yall in bout 3 1/2 hours :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good show and good hop


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good pics. It was a good show, even got to shop at the pulga. :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

wasnt able to make it to the show but it looks like it was fun


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 6 2009, 08:07 PM~14998756
> *Good pics. It was a good show, even got to shop at the pulga. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 had a great time today and there was plenty of eye candy at the pulga .. just made it home from the 3hr trip .. 

congradulations to all the winners and met some more people today that i havent met before :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Sep 6 2009, 09:07 PM~14998756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: both vehicles were looking bad ass chillin' inside :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 6 2009, 08:25 PM~14998912
> *:thumbsup: both vehicles were looking bad ass chillin' inside  :biggrin:
> *


appreciate it bro and iam glad the weather wasnt too bad this morning. heard it sprinkled some outside but i didnt see. i was checkin out the girls at the pulga lol nice pics of the hop


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 6 2009, 09:32 PM~14998986
> *appreciate it bro and iam glad the weather wasnt too bad this morning. heard it sprinkled some outside but i didnt see. i was checkin out the girls at the pulga lol nice pics of the hop
> *


Thanks Miggy tried to get each ride on the bumper but :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 6 2009, 04:52 PM~14997831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good pics.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 6 2009, 09:42 PM~14999085
> *Good pics.
> *


Thanks Juan, the cutty always looking good :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hot dog eating contest








Raymond from the Wego staff almost had it


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2009, 06:23 PM~14991487
> *cant even stand to look at that dumb whore
> *


She didn't even show up! Ya'll could have came :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I would like to say Thank You to everyone who came out to the show! We had a awesome turn out! Lots of nice rides & nice people. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 6 2009, 08:48 PM~14999141
> *She didn't even show up! Ya'll could have came  :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna say that too.. rasheed didnt either but Low G held it down


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 6 2009, 08:56 PM~14999199
> *I would like to say Thank You to everyone who came out to the show! We had a awesome turn out! Lots of nice rides & nice people.  :biggrin:
> *


and i didnt even get to meet u


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

next stop SAN ANTONIO. this ones gonna be a drunkfest on saturday night. let the coROnas flow


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 6 2009, 07:57 PM~14999210
> *and i didnt even get to meet u
> *


Yes sir, you did meet me! But I don't think you knew who I was. I was at the registration booth registering the cars. Short curly hair a reddish color.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 6 2009, 09:14 PM~14999356
> *Yes sir, you did meet me! But I don't think you knew who I was. I was at the registration booth registering the cars. Short curly hair a reddish color.....
> *


o0o0o ok yea i remember now.. thanks for the 2 spots inside that was nice :thumbsup:
had a great time at the show. count me in next year


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: D~LowLady~E, soc214, duceoutdaroof, Medusa





:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

JUST GOT HOME......PRETTY GOOD SHOW........




:biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 6 2009, 09:28 PM~14999503
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: D~LowLady~E, soc214, duceoutdaroof, Medusa
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 6 2009, 07:56 PM~14999199
> *I would like to say Thank You to everyone who came out to the show! We had a awesome turn out! Lots of nice rides & nice people.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 6 2009, 05:24 PM~14998044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Is their any chance were gona get r ruler back!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 6 2009, 07:25 PM~14998912
> *:thumbsup: both vehicles were looking bad ass chillin' inside  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, just got home, ready to relax & like Miggy said congrats to all that placed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 6 2009, 11:20 PM~15000025
> *:0  :0  :0 Is their any chance were gona get r ruler back!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Jon was just saying yesterday that he couldn't remember who he got it from....now we know, I can bring it to the Picnic if you guys are going?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 6 2009, 10:14 PM~14999356
> *Yes sir, you did meet me! But I don't think you knew who I was. I was at the registration booth registering the cars. Short curly hair a reddish color.....
> *


The cute chick with rollerblade tattoo!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 7 2009, 10:55 AM~15003008
> *The cute chick with rollerblade tattoo!
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics, :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 6 2009, 11:20 PM~15000025
> *:0  :0  :0 Is their any chance were gona get r ruler back!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


*OF COURSE....SHORTY THINKS IT WASN'T TALL ENUFF*..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 7 2009, 08:22 PM~15007472
> *OF COURSE....SHORTY THINKS IT WASN'T TALL ENUFF..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 7 2009, 06:22 PM~15007472
> *OF COURSE....SHORTY THINKS IT WASN'T TALL ENUFF..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well they took that years ago but is all good how do yall expect to make it biger when they have it :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 7 2009, 07:22 PM~15007472
> *OF COURSE....SHORTY THINKS IT WASN'T TALL ENUFF..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i forgot i did see him walkin around inside but i missed the hop this time. i was busy shoppin at the flea market and checkin out them 2 tall girls from houston bail bonds :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 7 2009, 06:22 PM~15007472
> *OF COURSE....SHORTY THINKS IT WASN'T TALL ENUFF..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The ruler was built 7 or 8 years ago their was no need to have a taller scale at that time,we will modify it soon.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Great pics big rick.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

O CHIT I SEE MYSELF....AND DAMMIT I MATCH DA CAR.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2009, 11:03 AM~15026244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you was matching wit everything that day. the wrist bands, the car, that 7ft tall chick from Houston Bail Bonds..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 9 2009, 01:06 PM~15028117
> *you was matching wit everything that day. the wrist bands, the car, that 7ft tall chick from Houston Bail Bonds..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2009, 02:53 PM~15029190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


all u needed was my fishing hat :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 9 2009, 09:21 PM~15033958
> *all u needed was my fishing hat :biggrin:
> *


hell yea.......... man i got sum bad ass pics of your car ''standing'' ..........love seeing that undercarriage.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2009, 10:59 AM~15038056
> *hell  yea.......... man  i  got  sum  bad ass  pics  of  your  car  ''standing''    ..........love  seeing  that undercarriage.
> *


too bad u dont know how to use photobucket


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 12:49 PM~15039679
> *too bad u dont know how to use photobucket
> *


too bad i dont even have da net at tha house..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2009, 09:59 AM~15038056
> *hell  yea.......... man  i  got  sum  bad ass  pics  of  your  car  ''standing''    ..........love  seeing  that undercarriage.
> *


 :cheesy: thanks big homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 12:49 PM~15039679
> *too bad u dont know how to use photobucket
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2009, 08:18 PM~15044068
> *  :biggrin:
> *


u goin to the San Antonio show?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15044840
> *u goin to the San Antonio show?
> *


MIGGY WHEN U LEAVING


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2009, 03:51 PM~15053378
> *MIGGY  WHEN  U  LEAVING
> *


prob that sunday morning.. but not sure yet


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres some pics that i just got off of streetseen.com


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15044840
> *u goin to the San Antonio show?
> *


oh yes , :yes:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------

